# Poconos August 20th-23rd or longer



## blazin4qb (Aug 17, 2015)

Looking for a friend who would like to vacation this week into possibly next week if available.


----------



## dominidude (Aug 20, 2015)

blazin4qb said:


> Looking for a friend who would like to vacation this week into possibly next week if available.



Are you needing a rental, or offering one?


----------



## blazin4qb (Aug 20, 2015)

Needing a rental


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jennie (Sep 3, 2015)

When, where, size ???


----------

